# Got a one year sentence for cultivation...



## stonedwoodsman (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Group,
    I was Busted last October Th and went through the Court system in CT.
  I was charged with Cultivation and Intent to Sell, even though I was NOT intending to sell one little crumb.  (This was going to be my stash, for one year).  So I wouldn't have to buy any.
  Anyhow, I go back to Court Friday Th, and off to 'Botany Bay, for a 'one year' sentence.
- Now, this is the first time in 62 years of Life on this Planet, that I've ever been to Jail.
  My Lawyer thinks that I might just do 50% of the time (six months), but a builder-friend that I am working with, says he wouldn't be surprised if I'm not out in 3-4 months, due to jail over crowding, the fact that my "crime" was a non-violent one and placed on 'transitional supervision'/probation.
 -  Would anyone in our great Forum have any input on just HOW much time, I'll actually DO?
  I have a 67 year old Wife who is disabled, and needs my help at home.

Kind scared here folks...

Thanks & God Bless Us All...

Stonedwoodsman

PS. There should be a "Legal Topics" section in our Forum.


----------



## stonedwoodsman (Jun 14, 2014)

That should read October 4th  and June 20th.

sorry...

stonedwoodsman


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh no, that is so horrible. This is criminal what they are doing to you.  How many plants? I hope you have a good attorney. How can one state prosecute and another state it is perfectly legal.   I hope because of your wife they will show leniency to you. I am sending good thoughts to you. Good luck man, i am so sorry you have this stress.


----------



## stonedwoodsman (Jun 14, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Oh no, that is so horrible. This is criminal what they are doing to you. How many plants? I hope you have a good attorney. How can one state prosecute and another state it is perfectly legal. I hope because of your wife they will show leniency to you. I am sending good thoughts to you. Good luck man, i am so sorry you have this stress.


 
I had about 40 plants, some 6' tall, some 2' tall.
  The State doesn't give a Rat's Hiney about my Wife....The Prosecutor wanted 3 years, lucky for me my lady Lawyer got it down to a one year sentence.

Then there's the 3 years of Probation....no smoking for 3 years...Or Else!
Pee-testing whenever THEY want!
-Life just isn't worth this, you know?!
I never hurt anyone, bothered anyone, and I lead a kinda' hermit/keep to myself Life.    (I'm not wine-ing here, just stating the facts)!

I just hoping for a LOT less than 12 months.
  I've never even been away from her, in 24 years of marriage.

I'm just hoping that I'm at least put in with other non-violent types.

Scared as shmitt...really don't know just how I'll do it...

Stonedwoodsman


----------



## kaotik (Jun 15, 2014)

so sorry man

what a joke (i'll stop at that before i go off on a rant)

no victim no crime


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm not sure anyone put it better than Jimmy Carter:

"Penalties against possession of a drug should not be more damaging to an individual than the use of the drug itself; and where they are, they should be changed. Nowhere is this more clear than in the laws against possession of marijuana in private for personal use... "

It is just ludicrous that there are penalties like you received for something so really benign.  The best of luck to you and your wife.  This makes me more determined to move as I live in a backward red-neck state with horribly antiquated laws, too.


----------



## stonedwoodsman (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks Folks!
  I was hoping that someone in the group had info concerning 'fisrt time offenders going to jail, and IF


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jun 15, 2014)

Wow bro, Im so sorry to hear about this! it is criminal for them to give you a year for cutivating, especially due to you being a senior and having a disabled wife... The court systems are so screwed up... And it's true... they honestly don't give a crap about anybody but charging you with as much fines and if possible incarcerate you for as long as possible so that the state makes more money.... Sounds like in CT they are very strict towards marijuana cultivation. Have you looked into Prop 36? Where instead of jail, you go to rehab? Should def. be a option since its your first time offense and your in your 60's... Or possibly a serifs weekend work program? Where you do community service at the jail or somewhere of their choosing coming and going as you please (it'd be like an  8 hour shift job once or twice a week, and you go home, instead of being in a jail cell.. Im not sure if CT allows this or if you'd be eligible, but that's how it is from California (Bay area) As im sure our laws and actions here are almost a slap on the wrist unless you were caught with no prescription (Doctors recommendation) and were growing like 200 plants, then ya, they will threw a sentence of a year or so at you. but 40? By the way if you weren't selling and didn't plan on it, or even if you did and they have no concrete evidence, then don't admit to it!!! Take that crap to trial! I garantee a jury will agree that theres no problem with a 60 yr. old husband growing medicinally for himself and his disabled wife... One thing iv'e learned about the court systems when it comes to weed, is they will try and scare you with a bunch of horse crap. Research and know your rights! Do you have a lawyer or a public defender? I must have missed this info, but are you an/or your wife medical patients? Or were you cultivating without a license? Cause giving you a year for that is straight bullshit! I wish I could be more help as i've been in this situation, however, my laws are different due to being a different state..  I have been locked up twice in my life (for non violent non growing crimes) Regardless, I will do what I can to help ease your experience as i've been there, and give what I can to support. Again, I am so sorry for this misfortune, and that uncle Sam is trying to bone you hard.. crap like this always seems to happen to good people... It sickens me on how back wards our system is..


----------



## JCChronic (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey Stonedwoodsman, I'm going through the same ** right now and it is scary.  Check this out and see if you can start a campaign of your own 
http://www.change.org/petitions/con...-recreational-use-and-hemp-for-industrial-use 

This seems to be the right time to make it work, get help to spread the word throughout your state.  I hope it helps you, don't go down without a fight.


----------



## JCChronic (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh yeah put this  " marijuana petition CT "    or anything to this affect in Google search and start reading.


----------



## stonedwoodsman (Jun 16, 2014)

EsC420PoT said:


> Wow bro, Im so sorry to hear about this! it is criminal for them to give you a year for cutivating, especially due to you being a senior and having a disabled wife... The court systems are so screwed up... And it's true... they honestly don't give a crap about anybody but charging you with as much fines and if possible incarcerate you for as long as possible so that the state makes more money.... Sounds like in CT they are very strict towards marijuana cultivation. Have you looked into Prop 36? Where instead of jail, you go to rehab? Should def. be a option since its your first time offense and your in your 60's... Or possibly a serifs weekend work program? Where you do community service at the jail or somewhere of their choosing coming and going as you please (it'd be like an 8 hour shift job once or twice a week, and you go home, instead of being in a jail cell.. Im not sure if CT allows this or if you'd be eligible, but that's how it is from California (Bay area) As im sure our laws and actions here are almost a slap on the wrist unless you were caught with no prescription (Doctors recommendation) and were growing like 200 plants, then ya, they will threw a sentence of a year or so at you. but 40? By the way if you weren't selling and didn't plan on it, or even if you did and they have no concrete evidence, then don't admit to it!!! Take that crap to trial! I garantee a jury will agree that theres no problem with a 60 yr. old husband growing medicinally for himself and his disabled wife... One thing iv'e learned about the court systems when it comes to weed, is they will try and scare you with a bunch of horse crap. Research and know your rights! Do you have a lawyer or a public defender? I must have missed this info, but are you an/or your wife medical patients? Or were you cultivating without a license? Cause giving you a year for that is straight bullshit! I wish I could be more help as i've been in this situation, however, my laws are different due to being a different state.. I have been locked up twice in my life (for non violent non growing crimes) Regardless, I will do what I can to help ease your experience as i've been there, and give what I can to support. Again, I am so sorry for this misfortune, and that uncle Sam is trying to bone you hard.. crap like this always seems to happen to good people... It sickens me on how back wards our system is..


  ***************************************************
Hi Group,

 Would anyone in the Forum know IF I'll have to do the entire 12 months???

     Does anybody have experience with the 'Correctional System'?

     My Lady Lawyer thinks that I'll "only" have to do 50% of the one year sentence, so that equates to 6 months.  A builder-friend thinks that because this is my first time in jail, the fact that it was a non-violent "crime", and that the CT jails are so overcrowded, I'll be out in 3-4 months.  (I hope HE'S right)!!
    I WAS convicted of Cultivation 20 years ago (1993) so The State is holding that against me.
  I'm such a Dangerous Felonious Gardener, and a threat to Society, don't you know!

-I DO feel that the Lady Judge was biased against me, with her statement that..."well he had grown 20 years ago, and probably has been doing so all along....has no regards for the laws etc."  (Nice huh)?

   My Lawyer had tried to get me into a 'Drug Education Program", which I paid $250- for, but that was declined, due to the Judge's statement above.
  Oh, by the way, that $250- was Non-Refundable. Thank You State of Connecticut.
  I guess it's good that I didn't pay the $600- for the price of that program, 'cuz I would have lost THAT also.

Anyhow- would anyone know just how much time, of this 'one year' sentence I'll realistically DO?

Thanks to All & keep fighting the Good Fight People!
-God Bless Us All-

Stonedwoodsman.....4 days and counting...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 16, 2014)

You might serve 6 months...here is 2 for 1 due to overcrowding.  1 day served =2.

im sorry for your situation but dont be scared. Bubba likes the young pretty guys. 

Not poking fun just letting you know that everything happens for a reason and when one door closes a window opens. 

Your unfortunately a victim of circumstance.

good luck in the can- you will be out in a blink!


----------



## stonedwoodsman (Jun 16, 2014)

trillions of atoms said:


> You might serve 6 months...here is 2 for 1 due to overcrowding. 1 day served =2.
> 
> im sorry for your situation but dont be scared. Bubba likes the young pretty guys.
> 
> ...


***************************************************
  Your kind words made me feel a little better....six months sounds alot better than 12 months!
  I hope your "out-in-a-Blink" holds true, Brother!

Thank You!

CTwoodnutt


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 16, 2014)

You might check into this. Find out if it's common in your state. Have your attorney ask the judge about it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shock_probation


----------



## Marsrover1 (Jun 17, 2014)

How did they find out you were growing if you don't mind my asking ? SWM


----------



## stonedwoodsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Marsrover1 said:


> How did they find out you were growing if you don't mind my asking ? SWM


******************************************************
Hi Marsrover,
     Well, according to The Police Report it was a "CI" or Confidential Informant.
  I think it was one day late last September when my 72 years old Landlord (also a Pot Smoker....!!!) came up here to check out his house 30' away from ours, next door, with two local cops(?).
  My backyard is heavily shrubbed/wooded, plus I had a tall 8-10' wall of covered firewood, to shield my backyard patio/grow area, from anyone next door, in that backyard.
   However-when they came up, all plants were heavily into flowering, and the smell was heavily skunky, and wafted all over.
   Other than that, only The Police & God knows, who turned me in.

Thanks for your reply!

Sotnedwoodsman.....three days and counting...


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jun 17, 2014)

Thats what it always comes down to... A snitch... ALWAYS! What happened to the good old days when people had honor and if thye got caught, they got caught, and kept their mouth shut..  Anyways, You will 80% sure get half. None violent crimes are served with "half" For example, When I went to jail for my first time, I was sentenced to 3 months with half. Therefore equivalent to 45 days. How it works, is when its a non violent crime, they give you your good time right away. So your 6 months, is you on your good time. However, if you get infracted, or in trouble from a C.O. (correctional officer) you'll get your good time taken away and you will serve the full term of 12 months. Some advice, Everything is very racist and ethnically segregated. Don't share food or anything with another race other than your own, you can congregate with other races and what not trade soups and food and what not, you just can't "Give" or "Share" anything.. Such as food, tobaco, drugs. Be prepared as well, on the weekends, (or when ever they have commisary in your state) Commisary = when you get to buy food and what not for yourself other than what they serve you. Mind you, the food other than commisary will be horse ****. But, you'll get use to it. Especially if you make spreads (top ramen mixed with all kinds of random ****, peanuts, cheetos, ect.) you get by.. Anywyas after commisarry is usually when everyone is trading for drugs. Yes meth and heroin are everywhere in jail! Just a heads up lol. Your and older guy, so you'll be considered an O.G. no one will really **** with you. however, i suggest when you first get into your pod which will most likely be a bird cage where your having to sleep on bunks with 30-80 other people all on one section. I suggest you ask who the "shot caller" is of your race. or the "one whos holding all the keys" they always got some random names for it.. but basically the one whos running **** within your pod, for your particular race a.k.a. "Car". yes.... They will use all kinds of stupid slang like that. So if your white, and im white, you both would be "in the same car" or the same race in other words... Another thing, is commisary is currency in there. top ramen soups are the key dollar bill in jail.  I use to make pruno (jail house alcohal) ( which dont do it! if you get caught youll get your whole year!) but i'd sell it for 4 soups, then sell that for a .2 of weed which id roll in a bible paper... yes .2-4 was about 10 bucks worth of commisary... it sucked.. Hard times yet very ingenious on how things are run in there, you'd be surprised.. Regardless, I'm not trying to scare you, just telling you what to get prepared for. It's not as bad as it seems and people make it out to be... As long as your respectful to everyone, and follow the rules of your pod. Then It seems almost like a summer camp. You get use to it, and after  awhile you make friends and all you do is bullshit and **** around all day cause you have nothing better to do, after a while you create a brotherly bond. You'll be ok bro, hope this advice helps!


----------



## Admin (Jun 17, 2014)

Have you already been convicted and sentenced or did you already plea deal in writing one year?


----------



## jingo (Jun 17, 2014)

Man my heart goes out to you. How your treated will be dependant on your state. Most states follow a "model" unfortunately the model is one year and one day. Simply to make it prison instead of jail. The locals might not arrest so many people if they had to house them a year. Luckily your state appears to allow for early release. Since your attorney thinks you could get less.


----------



## stonedwoodsman (Jun 17, 2014)

EsC420PoT said:


> Thats what it always comes down to... A snitch... ALWAYS! *What happened to the good old days when people had honor and if thye got caught, they got caught, and kept their mouth* *shut*..
> As a matter of fact, I DID have a partner, another guy, who was the 'money-man', and who bought the seeds from Canada, bought all our growing supplies, helped me plant them, tend them, and came up to visit me (well the Plants, really) 4 or 5 times each week.
> -I was the 'Brains and the Farmer' who Lovingly Grew 'em, and researched the Hell out of the subject, nightly.
> I NEVER mentioned his name to The Police or my Lawyer.  (He's got two young boys...).
> ...


 
 I'm definately NOT a Racist, as I have a bunch of Black & Latino friends.
  I used to work at an HIV/AIDS Social Service Agency/Food Pantry and most of our clients were 'of Color' or Latino, and I made some very good friends/bonds with them all.
  I have great respect for all People, and none of us is any better than the other....except Bill Gates, Warren Buffett, Richard Branson and other BILLIONAIRES!  (They can B-U-Y anything on this God's Earth)!  

Thanks for your good words, Brother!

Stonedwoodsman


----------



## stonedwoodsman (Jun 17, 2014)

TechAdmin said:


> Have you already been convicted and sentenced or did you already plea deal in writing one year?


 
     Well, the last time that I went to Court, June 4, my Lawyer met with the Judge, in Chambers, and the State Prosecutor, and that was the 'Deal' that was offered to me.
  My Lawyer, came out, met with me in a closed room, and explained that The State wanted 3 years, and she got this down to one year.
  That's the best that she could do, and suggested that I 'take it'.
So I agreed.

My Lawyer told me to 'get my affairs in order, and be prepared to 'go away' the next time we go to Court.

  I go back this Friday (June 20) and that will be the Sentencing Day, then right then & there, off to Prison I go.
   I have nothing in writing...so far.
There was no trial, just a few Court appearances, then the Lawyer met with the Judge & State's Attorney.

Why.....what are your thoughts???

Stonedwoodsman


----------



## stonedwoodsman (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi Group,

     Well, I received a little 'somewhat good' news yesterday.

I've received a "stay of execution" for one additional week...

-THE Executioner has to sharpen the Blade of The Guillotine, so I don't go back to Court/Sentencing Day, till next Friday 27th.....

  - Actually, the Judge had a death in his family...(gee, too bad it wasn't HIM).  Oh I know, that's just mean.

  So, I now have an additional week to organize my yard, cut, split, MOVE and then stack a mountain of Firewood, so that my wife has 2 - 3 months of Firewood, for Autumn & early Winter.

At least I have an additional week.

Thanks to all...

Stonedwoodsman. . . . . keep fighting for OUR Freedom, People!   :icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 19, 2014)

GOOD MAN, taking care of the wifey like that. 

Considering everything you said I think you'll get a lighter sentence. Of course I am no legal begal, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 19, 2014)

We are all pulling for ya!!!


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 19, 2014)

Hoping for light sentence dude. Enjoy the extra week with your wife before it all goes down


----------



## stonedwoodsman (Jun 26, 2014)

ston-loc said:


> Hoping for light sentence dude. Enjoy the extra week with your wife before it all goes down


 
*******************************************************

Hello Group,
     Well, D-Day is here tomorrow, and I'm off to 'Botany Bay'. 
 (I almost wish THEY would be sending me to Botany Bay, Australia, the original Penal Colony, as I've always wanted to go to Australia)!

   I wanted to take this last chance to say Goodbye, and Best of Luck to all of my various [online] friends, and contacts that I have had the great opportunity to meet over the last year or so, here on this Great Forum.

  I believe that the next chance that I'll have to communicate with anyone here, will be around December of this year.

  Have a Great Summer and keep those Gardens growin' People.
 -Keep Our Voice's Loud, and keep fighting for our Rights to Grow, and perhaps, _*someday*_, it will all be Legalized, as it is now in Holland and Colorado!

Stonedwoodsman.


----------



## MR1 (Jun 26, 2014)

Take care and see ya when you get out stonedwoodsman.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2014)

Good luck man, we will be thinking of you... Hope it is sooner then later we hear from you.


----------



## Admin (Jun 26, 2014)

Absolutely terrible story. It's amazing how backwards this Country is on some thing. If I live in Amarillo and possess hash oil it's a State Felony, I can literally drive 3 hours to Colorado from there and openly buy it. Things need to change faster. Glad groups like MPP are leading the charge.


----------



## Locked (Jun 26, 2014)

Good luck.  I hope you serve as little time as possible.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 26, 2014)

I CAN HONESTLY SAY I WAS IN JAIL FOR 2 YEARS MY CHARGE THE FIRST ONE WAS DOCTOR SHOPPING ONE DAY I GOT A PHONE CALL FROM A MAN STATEING HE WAS A DETECTIVE AND THAT HE WANTED TO TALK TO ME AT THE JAIL DEPARTMENT WELL I WAS NOT COMEPLEATLY SURPRIZED BECAUSE I HAD THIS FEELING THAT PEOPLE WERE FOLLOWING ME PARONIOD,ANYWAYS I WENT DOWN TO THE STATION AND THERE WERE 2 COPS IN A ROOM WHICH I WAS LED INTO THE FIRST THING THE ONE COP DOES IS AFTER I ASKED HIM WHAT WAS THE PROBLEM HE TOSSED MY A GIANT FOLDER AND THE FIRST PAGE THERE WAS A BIG PICTURE OF ME WITH THIS BIG SMILE ON MY FACE,I'LL NEVER FORGET THAT SMIRK I HAD ON MY FACE I NEW I WAS BUSTED COLD,I NEW IT SO THEY BOOKED ME AND I GOT OUT ON BOND IN MYBE 4 HOURS AND HAD TO GO THREW ALL THE MOUNTHS OF HELL,WELL AFTER THIS I FELL APART I STARTED DRINKING AND DOING DRUGS WAY MORE THEN I WAS USED TO,SO ONE DAY I CAME HOME ALL DEPRESSED FEELING SORRY FOR MYSELF AND MADE ME A LITTLE PLAN UP UNTILL THAT POINT I WAS NEVER LOOKING AT HARD TIME SO I DECIDED TO LET THE COPS BLOW ME AWAY,I WROTE A NOTE AND BLAMMED EVERYONE BUT MYSELF AND WAITED UNTILL THE COPS ARRIVED MY WIFE GOT SCARED AND SPLIT AND MY KIDS IN MY PLAN I NEW THE COPS WOULD COME AND THEY DID AND SDUROUNDED MY HOUSE I TOOK 2 BUCHER KNIFTS AND WHEN AFTER A STAND OFF I GATHERED MY COURAGE AND OPENED THE FRONT DOOR AND CHARGED THE 2 POLICE OFFICERS THEY WERE HIDING BEHINE A NET THING AND I COULD SEE THE HOUSE WAS SUROUNDED BUT I RAN TO THEM THINKING THEY WOULD BLOW ME AWAY THAT IS WHAT I WANTED I DID NOT WANT TO HURT ANYONE OR I WOULD HAD GOTTON MY SHOTGUN.ANYWAYS THEY SHOT ME ALL RIGHT WITH A TAZAR GUN THANK GOD MY LUCKY STARS WERTE WITH ME THAT DAY I MADE THE HEADLINES.SO AFTER I WAS SHOT THEY WERE A GOOD SHOT CAUSE THEY GOT ME 2 TIMES IN THE HEART BOTH WERE STUCK IN MY BRESTBONE THEY HAD TO TAKE ME TO THE HOSPITAL TO HAVE THEM TAKEN OUT.SO THAT WAS WHAT HAPPENED TO ME IT TURNS OUT THE JUDGE USE TO BE MY LAWYER I PAIDED HIM WELL WHEN HE HAD MY OTHER CASE.ANYWAY I GOT MY OTHER IRISH LAWYER WHO IS MY BEST FRIEND AND HE GOT IT DROPPED DOWN FROM ATTEMPTED MURDER TO FELONIS ASSUALT,WHEN THE JUDGEMENT DAY CAME ALONG I GOT 2 YEARS THATS FOR DOCTOR SHOPPING And attempted murder THEY RAN IT CONCURENTLY THANK GODI IMEATLY WENT INTO THE COUNTY JAIL AND WAS TREATED LIKE A STAR THEY CALLED ME KILLER I'M NOT BRAGING IT WAS A VERY BAD TIME IN MY LIFE MY WIFE AN I WERE NOT GETTING ALONG MY JOB I WAs under alot of 24 7 presure I CANT EXPLAIN WHAT HAPPENED ALL I NEW WAS I WANTED TO GO OUT IN A BLAZE OF GLORY NOT SPEND 10 YEARS IN PRISION AND LOSE EVERY THING I WORKED MY WHOLE LIFE FOR I CANT EXPLAIN IT,GETTING BACK TO JAIL OR WHEREW I WENT I MANAGED TO GO TO A LOWER LEVAL SECURITY PRISONOR DRUG PRISON WHICH BY THE WAY WAS PRIVATELY OWED.AT FIRST IT WAS HARD NOT WITH THE INMATES CAUSE I HAVE THE GIFE OF GAB AND THE TYPE OF PERSONALITY TO MAKE PEOPLE LAUGH SO I FIT RIGHT IN PEOPLE TOOK ME UNDER THERE WINGS AND TAUGHT ME THE ROPES,I LEARNED QUICK BUT I HAVE A THING WITH CO TELLING ME WHAT TO DO SO I STAYED IN THE HOLE ALOT FOR SOME CRAZY STUFF THEY CALLED IT CONTRIBAND,I STARTED MY ROUTINE AND MADE ALOT OF GOOD FRIENDS,BUT I NEVER PLAYED THE COPS GAME ITS NOT IN MY NATURE I CANT STAND INJUSTICE AND THAT WAS ALL I SEAN WOMEN COS PATTING ME DOWN IF YOU NO WHAT I MEAN? MURDERS HIT MEN RAPIST HIT AND RUN MURDER GANGS IT WAS MADNESS BUT I PUT ALL MY EFFORT INTO BECOMING A BETTER PERSON AMND I THINK MY TIME IN PRISON SAVED MY LIFE ITS STRANGE THE LOARD WORKS IN MYSTERIOUS WAYS. WE HAD FUN THERE WE DID ALL SORTS OF STUPIT THINGS TO PASS THE TIME.MY JOB WAS TO PUSH MY FRIEND IN HIS WHEELCHAIR WHERE EVER HE HAD TO GO.I COULD GO ON AND ON AND ON IT WOULD AMAZE YOU WHAT GOES ON BEHIND BARS.BUT TO THE PERSON WHO GOT CAUGHT WITH ALL THOSE PLANTS I ADVISE YOU TO GET THE BEST LAWYER MONEY CAN BUY THAT MY FRIEND IS YOUR ONLY WAY OUT OF YOUR PREDICKAMENT,And dont be afraid about the other inmates yes there are some idiots BUT YOU WILL MEET ALOT OF PEOPLE WHO DONT DESERVE TO BE THERE AND THEY ARE JUST LIKE YOU AND I. I WILL PRAY FOR YOU MY FRIEND AND YOU SEE GOD WILL COME TO YOU SOME DAY SOON AND PUT THE IDEA OF WHAT HIS PLAN IS FOR YOU IT IS NOT YOU WHO PUT YOURSELF IN JAIL IT IS JUST A TEST FROM OUR FATHER.GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR POOR WIFE I NO IT WILL WORK OUT FOR THE BOTH OF YOU.888


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2014)

He/They smelled it....he also might have got pinched and ratted.

had it happen to my partner once. Gotta fly solo and- NO SMELL NO SELL NO TELL.


----------

